# What the... Toenail Turning Black



## isle1965 (Sep 30, 2011)

Not to be alarming.........this happened to a buddy of mine years ago who cheaped out and went with ultra discounted boots of the wrong size. Long story short....... The dreaded black toe nail on both big toes, followed by both toe nails literally completely falling off. Well at least he saved some dough!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Toe bang is not your friend. Sounds more like your boots are too big so your foot is slamming forward in the boot every time you ride slowly causing it to bruise.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You need properly fitted boots and you should try to trim your toenails occasionally too.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Just lop off a 1/2" at the end of the big toes...or cut a hole in the liner for them.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Toenail has separated from the nail bed. This happened to me, had boots way too small, but boots that are too big can also cause problems like BA said. Either way, get properly fitted boots from a brand that matches your foot profile.

My nail formed a huge blood blister underneath that one day exploded in a mess of pus and blood (yum) and I just left the nail on there as long as I could while using a mild amount of neosporin to keep it from getting infected. Eventaully, it was so loose and only attached by one point and I had no choice but to pull it off. No pain at all, I rode the whole time. However, it did take over 12 months to fully grow back.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh no man, sounds like the start of "the black foot". Don't worry, it'll only spread to mid shin, and your lower leg won't have any feeling.

Definitely your boots causing the problem. Snowolf has the right ideas on the foot beds and toe nail maintenance, cutting your nail short is right on the money and will prevent any infections or nastiness taking hold. If you have toe cap straps on your bindings, make sure your not cranking the shit out of them as well, and make sure that your toes aren't getting numb etc.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

I had this for the first time riding in whistler last week, despite being on the same gear for the last 2 years. One of the guys I was hanging out with had been doing boot fitting for 6 years and said it was from too much movement in my boot, so I don't know why all of a sudden it happened.
Anyway, he made some modifications to my boots and it helped a bit, but it was past gone and toe nail is very black. Get your boot fitted. WAY worth it.

THis next part is NOT any official medical advice BUT. . .
I could feel the pressure building under my toe nail and really didn't wanna lose my nail because I wasn't sure if that would affect my season (and it would look gross) and it also really hurt. So. . I heated up a sharp object and poked a very small hole in the top of my nail. It feels fantastic and even my wife admitted that it immediately looked way better, and she hates when I perform self-surgery.
- Yeah I've done some more research and if you do go to the doctor, there is a good chance this will be the treatment they do anyway, so I don't mind doing it myself. Just watch out for infections. Hydrogen peroxide is your friend.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, all! Really helpful :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Matter of fact coupla things are happening including the toe bang BA brought up (thanks dude). Feel my right heel slip forward on slow flats and when holding long heel side edge riding goofy. Will consult a good boot fitter before I go visit the slopes next.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Boots too big time for new boots.


----------

